# Replacement



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

So is this the replacement of the gut pile. WoW.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really, it is a sports thread. There were becoming a lot of posts and the mods thought it might be a good place to put them. Enjoy your time here. 8)


----------

